# Sui ... clandestini!



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

Stando alle previsioni saranno circa 50000,  ( io credo molti di più) facendo un calcolo approssimativo , togliendo i cassaintegrati, i pensionati, invalidi, famiglie monoreddito, disoccupati , ecc....ecc.... chi gli dà da mangiare? chi gli offre un tetto?Chi gli dà un lavoro?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Stando alle previsioni saranno circa 50000,  ( io credo molti di più) facendo un calcolo approssimativo , togliendo i cassaintegrati, i pensionati, invalidi, famiglie monoreddito, disoccupati , ecc....ecc.... chi gli dà da mangiare? chi gli offre un tetto?Chi gli dà un lavoro?


Marì e Sterminator no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Protestando...loro due sono protestanti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Stando alle previsioni saranno circa 50000,  ( io credo molti di più) facendo un calcolo approssimativo , togliendo i cassaintegrati, i pensionati, invalidi, famiglie monoreddito, disoccupati , ecc....ecc.... chi gli dà da mangiare? chi gli offre un tetto?Chi gli dà un lavoro?



ricordati che tra il 1861 e il 1900, 7 milioni di italiani sono emigrati all'estero, e tra il 1900 e la prima guerra mondiale altri 9 milioni


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ricordati che tra il 1861 e il 1900, 7 milioni di italiani sono emigrati all'estero, e tra il 1900 e la prima guerra mondiale altri 9 milioni


nel 1969 invece c'è stato lo sbarco sulla luna , soltanto che sono tornati indietro perchè da mangiare " MINGA" laurà "MINGA" , un tetto" MINGA"........

comunque Un migliaio potrei piazzarli sotto il ponte lella ghisolfa!


Ti metto pure il linkohttp://library.thinkquest.org/C0118900/esplora/sbarcoluna.htm


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> nel 1969 invece c'è stato lo sbarco sulla luna , soltanto che sono tornati indietro perchè da mangiare " MINGA" laurà "MINGA" , un tetto" MINGA"........
> 
> comunque Un migliaio potrei piazzarli sotto il ponte lella ghisolfa!
> 
> ...


perché in America come credi che vivessero gli italiani? ammassati uno sull'altro in tuguri senza servizi igienici a fare i lavori più pesanti... insultati e maltrattati dai bianchi perché considerati comunque non-bianchi... il più grande linciaggio della storia americana è stato fatto ai danni di emigrati italiani!


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché in America come credi che vivessero gli italiani? ammassati uno sull'altro in tuguri senza servizi igienici a fare i lavori più pesanti... insultati e maltrattati dai bianchi perché considerati comunque non-bianchi... il più grande linciaggio della storia americana è stato fatto ai danni di emigrati italiani!



.......con la differenza che cera il lavoro , cera il FARE, comunque sono contento che tu ti rendi disponibile ad addottarne un paio!:up:

potrei piazzarne altri mille a Quarto Ogg. c'è penuria di spacciatori!:sonar:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> .......con la differenza che cera il lavoro , cera il FARE, comunque sono contento che tu ti rendi disponibile ad addottarne un paio!:up:
> 
> potrei piazzarne altri mille a Quarto Ogg. c'è penuria di spacciatori!:sonar:


beh anche qui da noi certi lavori non vuole farli nessuno e li fanno solo loro (non solo lo spaccio!)


non so in che zona vivi, ma nella mia zona gli spazzini (o operatori ecologici!) sono solo extracomunitari. Lo stesso dicasi per muratori, spurgatori, ecc. ecc.

E poi che mi dici dei negroni fuori da Zara e H&M (e perfino l'OVS!!!)

a voi poveri bianchini italiani magrini e leghistini non vi vogliono a fare quel lavoro lì! hahahahaha!!!


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh anche qui da noi certi lavori non vuole farli nessuno e li fanno solo loro (non solo lo spaccio!)
> 
> 
> non so in che zona vivi, ma nella mia zona gli spazzini (o operatori ecologici!) sono solo extracomunitari. Lo stesso dicasi per muratori, spurgatori, ecc. ecc.
> ...




Il tuo è razzismo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Il tuo è razzismo!


assolutamente sì!


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

......... a parte gli scherzi è davvero un bel problema!

Potevo inserirti nel mio arem virtuale ma il tatuaggio ti ha fottuto!:rotfl:

...... a proposito che ne pensi del  San Crispino , sembra abbia un retrogusto 

di un   D&G feminine da 30 ml!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

Fate fate, fate pure i fighi del menga. Peccato che non vi accorgete che quando uscite a fare l'aperitivo o a mangiare la pizza, i bicchieri sporchi li ha lavati un tunisino e la pizza molto probabilmente ve l'ha preparata un egiziano. La bella macchina con cui siete andati a prendere la figa di turno quasi sicurmente ve l'ha lavata un albanese, la camicia molto probabilmente ve l'ha stirata una filippinia, e quella rompicoglioni di nonna è a casa accudita da una badante ucraina. La tipa con cui siete usciti, può essere che per risparmiare si è fatta tagliare i capelli, e la manicure, da una cinese.

Fate fate, fate pure i fighi del menga, questi nel frattempo fanno i figli, fanno figli che vanno a scuola e che non crescono lobomotizzati da grande fratelli e isole di vips. Pregate di non ritrovarvi un giorno, magari fra 20 anni, ad aver, ad esempio, a che fare con un infermiere Senegalese cresciuto incazzato con il mondo per qualche italiano stronzo che ha fatto lo stronzo, appunto, col padre e la madre quando sono sbarcati col gommone.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fate fate, fate pure i fighi del menga. Peccato che non vi accorgete che quando uscite a fare l'aperitivo o a mangiare la pizza, i bicchieri sporchi li ha lavati un tunisino e la pizza molto probabilmente ve l'ha preparata un egiziano. La bella macchina con cui siete andati a prendere la figa di turno quasi sicurmente ve l'ha lavata un albanese, la camicia molto probabilmente ve l'ha stirata una filippinia, e quella rompicoglioni di nonna è a casa accudita da una badante ucraina. La tipa con cui siete usciti, può essere che per risparmiare si è fatta tagliare i capelli, e la manicure, da una cinese.
> 
> Fate fate, fate pure i fighi del menga, questi nel frattempo fanno i figli, fanno figli che vanno a scuola e che non crescono lobomotizzati da grande fratelli e isole di vips. Pregate di non ritrovarvi un giorno, magari fra 20 anni, ad aver, ad esempio, a che fare con un infermiere Senegalese cresciuto incazzato con il mondo per qualche italiano stronzo che ha fatto lo stronzo, appunto, col padre e la madre quando sono sbarcati col gommone.


quoto


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fate fate, fate pure i fighi del menga. Peccato che non vi accorgete che quando uscite a fare l'aperitivo o a mangiare la pizza, i bicchieri sporchi li ha lavati un tunisino e la pizza molto probabilmente ve l'ha preparata un egiziano. La bella macchina con cui siete andati a prendere la figa di turno quasi sicurmente ve l'ha lavata un albanese, la camicia molto probabilmente ve l'ha stirata una filippinia, e quella rompicoglioni di nonna è a casa accudita da una badante ucraina. La tipa con cui siete usciti, può essere che per risparmiare si è fatta tagliare i capelli, e la manicure, da una cinese.
> 
> Fate fate, fate pure i fighi del menga, questi nel frattempo fanno i figli, fanno figli che vanno a scuola e che non crescono lobomotizzati da grande fratelli e isole di vips. Pregate di non ritrovarvi un giorno, magari fra 20 anni, ad aver, ad esempio, a che fare con un infermiere Senegalese cresciuto incazzato con il mondo per qualche italiano stronzo che ha fatto lo stronzo, appunto, col padre e la madre quando sono sbarcati col gommone.


Questi pensieri vennero anche ad Oriana Fallaci


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Questi pensieri vennero anche ad Oriana Fallaci


E allora siamo in due, anzi in tre, vennero pure ad un lungimirante cittadino di Adro, che decise di pagare la retta del refettorio della scuola di tasca sua, dopo che le famiglie degli alunni e l'amministrazione comunale, italiani, si rifutarono di pagarla perchè alla stessa mensa mangiavano anche figli di extracomunitari che non pagavano.



> *Io non ci sto*
> Sono figlio di un mezzadro che  non aveva soldi ma un infinito patrimonio di dignità. Ho vissuto i miei  primi anni di vita in una cascina come quella del film “L’albero degli  zoccoli”. Ho studiato molto e oggi ho ancora intatto tutto il patrimonio  di dignità e inoltre ho guadagnato i soldi per vivere bene. E’ per  questi motivi che ho deciso di rilevare il debito dei genitori di Adro  che non pagano la mensa scolastica.
> A scanso di equivoci, premetto che:
> - Non sono “comunista”. Alle ultime elezioni ho votato per FORMIGONI.  Ciò non mi impedisce di avere amici dì tutte le idee politiche. Gli  chiedo sempre e solo la condivisione dei valori fondamentali e al primo  posto il rispetto della persona.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Questi pensieri vennero anche ad Oriana Fallaci


 e chi se ne frega?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

*tuba*

grazie per quel post.
Bellissimo, e di esempio per tutti.


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

.................grazie per quel post.
.................Bellissimo, e di esempio per tutti.         
                                                                                       _________________
....ecco brava comincia a dare tu l'esempio portarne un paio a casa e anche la tua amica di sopra. Scrivere siam tutti capaci ( io un pò meno) ma poi ..........
" ho il mutuo da pagare, le rate del BMW, casa mia è piccola, il forno a microonde cuoce solo 2 porzioni ecc.... ecc " quindi tiro fuori 50 euro e mi metto la coscienza a posto! "


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ....ecco brava comincia a dare tu l'esempio portarne un paio a casa e anche la tua amica di sopra. Scrivere siam tutti capaci ( io un pò meno) ma poi ..........
> " ho il mutuo da pagare, le rate del BMW, casa mia è piccola, il forno a microonde cuoce solo 2 porzioni ecc.... ecc " quindi tiro fuori 50 euro e mi metto la coscienza a posto! "


Visto che parlo per citazioni, ne faccio mia un'altra, riveduta e corretta:



> "500 tunisini conumano per 500 tunisini, 50 italiani consumano  come 500 tunisini; chi è il rompicoglioni ? "


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

"500 tunisini conumano per 500 tunisini, 50 italiani consumano  come 500 tunisini; chi è il rompicoglioni ? "

da Wiki 

*[modifica] Economia*

 Al prodotto interno lordo (PIL) l'agricoltura contribuisce per il  16%, l'industria per il 28,5%, e i servizi per il 55,5%. In particolare:


*agricoltura e industria alimentare*: la Tunisia produce ed esporta cereali (mais, frumento, avena), olive e olio di oliva, frutta (in particolare arance e datteri); possiede inoltre una notevole flotta da pesca, che entra frequentemente in concorrenza con i pescherecci italiani.
*industria*: si produce molto per l'esportazione, grazie al  basso costo della manodopera: i settori industriali prevalenti sono  quelli di trasformazione di prodotti alimentari, il tessile e la  trasformazione di prodotti petroliferi. Inoltre la Tunisia è un grande  produttore di fosfati (il 6º nel mondo).
*turismo*: settore d'importanza crescente, con circa 5 milioni di visitatori nel 2004.
I luoghi più frequentati sono Hammamet, Monastir, Sousse, dove sorgono numerosi villaggi con animazione; il deserto del Sahara a sud e i siti archeologici come Cartagine, El Djem, Boulla Reggia o Dougga.
 I principali partners commerciali della Tunisia sono, nell'ordine: Francia, Italia, Libia, Germania, Belgio, Spagna (dati 2003).
Il tasso di disoccupazione è alto (14,1%, stime 2007), anche a causa  dell'alta natalità (crescita annua dell'0,99%), che fa sì che la metà  della popolazione abbia oggi meno di 15 anni.
Anche per questo, la Tunisia è uno dei paesi mediterranei a forte emigrazione,  e l'Italia, da cui la separano solo 71 km da Pantelleria e 110 dalla  Sicilia, è la seconda destinazione dei migranti tunisini, almeno in  transito: in Italia i cittadini tunisini con permesso di soggiorno erano  oltre 152 mila nel 2009


Ti ho evidenziato in rosso la parte interessata!

Il mio vecchio mi ha insegnato che bisogna fare il passo lungo come la gamba!
questo per farti capire che forse è ora di diffondere il preservativo anche nei paesi arabi!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

Eeeehh lo fanno lo fanno: il tunisino scopa, e figlia, troppo. Scopassero, e figliassero, di meno, perchè all'occidentale infastidisce non poco vedere tutti questi ragazzini mendicare per le strade quando si gode la sua bella vacanze a Monastir.

O forse il passo più lungo della gamba l'ha fatto l'occidentale che per mantenere il tenore di vita, e di spreco, attuale, è costretto a sfruttare risorse, di territorio e non, che non sono le sue perchè le sue si sono belle che seccate ?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> "500 tunisini conumano per 500 tunisini, 50 italiani consumano  come 500 tunisini; chi è il rompicoglioni ? "
> 
> da Wiki
> 
> ...


Beh pero' leggendoti, sempre piu' dimostri la tua ignoranza totale del problema e ti faccio i complimenti per la tua imbottitura di slogan e stereotipi tipica del leghista che all'altro giro nonostante gli slogan sbandierati alle menti semplici come la tua, hanno regolarizzato in un botto solo 800.000 (dicansi ottocentomila) clandestini....ti eri chiesto gia' allora dove li avrebbero messi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

leggiti il libro di Stella "Quando gli albanesi eravamo noi" e vediamo se spari ancora cazzate sulla tua superiorita' razziale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque i negher di solito guadagnano anche piu' dei nostri perche' fanno piu' lavori ed essendo lavori manuali ben remunerati e' facile che loro si siano pure comprati la casa e tu stia ancora in affitto a mantenere ancora i tuoi figli 30enni con lauree del cazzo inutili e che fanno i cocode nei call center...

e con quei tipi di lavori resistono anche meglio alle crisi come l'attuale.....mica so' tutti spacciatori e stupratori...

se fossi informato il minimo sindacale, mica pe' fa' una tesi di laurea, sapresti che con i gommoni ed assimilati entra in Italia clandestinamente solo nemmeno il 20% del totale immigrati...pensa che l'80% e piu' arriva in Italia col visto turistico anche in aereo quindi e quando scade il visto turistico s'imbosca....

pero' e' piu' facile fare presa sulla tua capoccia facendoti vedere il gommone o la carretta che arriva...

complimenti di nuovo...sei uno spettacolo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> .................grazie per quel post.
> .................Bellissimo, e di esempio per tutti.
> _________________
> ....ecco brava comincia a dare tu l'esempio portarne un paio a casa e anche la tua amica di sopra. Scrivere siam tutti capaci ( io un pò meno) ma poi ..........
> " ho il mutuo da pagare, le rate del BMW, casa mia è piccola, il forno a microonde cuoce solo 2 porzioni ecc.... ecc " quindi tiro fuori 50 euro e mi metto la coscienza a posto! "



Perchè dai per scontato che io abbia un certo atteggiamento?
Ancora, perchè pensi che dirsi che io e chissà quanti altri siamo ipocriti o superficiali renda il non fare semplicemente nulla una opzione migliore?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè dai per scontato che io abbia un certo atteggiamento?
> Ancora, perchè pensi che dirsi che io e chissà quanti altri siamo ipocriti o superficiali renda il non fare semplicemente nulla una opzione migliore?


Guarda che invece atteggiamenti come il suo sono incorporati in chi affitta in nero un appartamento fatiscente a 20 extracomunitari o negli "imprenditori" della bergamasca che la mattina all'alba dei giorni feriali vedi in processione che se li portano verso Milano stipati nei Ducato e che invece la domenica li schifano in paese....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Stando alle previsioni saranno circa 50000, ( io credo molti di più) facendo un calcolo approssimativo , togliendo i cassaintegrati, i pensionati, invalidi, famiglie monoreddito, disoccupati , ecc....ecc.... chi gli dà da mangiare? chi gli offre un tetto?*Chi gli dà un lavoro*?


 Io. So già come sistemare il problema dei clandestini, mandateli tutti qua :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io. So già come sistemare il problema dei clandestini, mandateli tutti qua :up:



ti aiutano a fare il sito da rivendere?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ti aiutano a fare il sito da rivendere?


 No. Gli comprerò una zappa a testa e li manderei a trovarsi i contadini che hanno disperatamente bisogno di aiuto, e nelle comuni per pulire i fossi, bordi delle strade, spalare la neve, pulire le città.

Senza scrupoli. Perché loro vengono qui per via delle piastrelle d'oro che abbiamo in strada. E noi gli insegniamo come trovarle.

Senza cattiveria. Ma io abbastanza dei clandestini e immigrati che non fanno un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera e pretendono pure soldi, casa e diritti che non abbiamo nemmeno noi.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No. Gli comprerò una zappa a testa e li manderei a trovarsi i contadini che hanno disperatamente bisogno di aiuto, e nelle comuni per pulire i fossi, bordi delle strade, spalare la neve, pulire le città.
> 
> Senza scrupoli. Perché loro vengono qui per via delle piastrelle d'oro che abbiamo in strada. E noi gli insegniamo come trovarle.
> 
> *Senza cattiveria. Ma io abbastanza dei clandestini e immigrati che non fanno un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera e pretendono pure soldi, casa e diritti che non abbiamo nemmeno noi.*


Qua a Milano, devono sgomberare il campo rom di Triboniano
(il campo piu' grande d'europa e ce sta da decenni) che e' sulla direttrice delle opere per l'expo....

pensa che i fascisti e la lega che ci governano, daranno 15k euro alle famiglie che ritorneranno in Romania e a 15 famiglie ormai troppo italiche hanno dato 15 alloggi delle case popolari....:mrgreen:

mica la sinistra schifosa pro-zingari....i leghisti de milan'....:mrgreen:

ora chi li assicura a queste teste... che quelli beccano i soldi, vanno in Romania e poi ritornano a prenderne altri?:mrgreen:

ed i cojoni che li hanno votati pagano affitti stellari e le case popolari non le vedono manco col cannocchiale...:rotfl:

so' soddisfasiun'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (23 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' leggendoti, sempre piu' dimostri la tua ignoranza totale del problema e ti faccio i complimenti per la tua imbottitura di slogan e stereotipi tipica del leghista che all'altro giro nonostante gli slogan sbandierati alle menti semplici come la tua, hanno regolarizzato in un botto solo 800.000 (dicansi ottocentomila) clandestini....ti eri chiesto gia' allora dove li avrebbero messi?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Grazie !!!  Per quanto riguaeda il libro preferisco rileggermi L'Oriana!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Grazie !!!  Per quanto riguaeda il libro preferisco rileggermi L'Oriana!


Prego!...:mrgreen:

Per me sbagli ad avere preconcetti sul libro di Stella, 
(L'Orda etcetc) perche', come anche per gli altri suoi 
libri scritti insieme a Rizzo, non sono sue opinioni ma 
ricostruzioni di fatti in base a documenti storici che 
potresti anche reperire in rete ma ti dovresti sbattere 
molto di piu' ed andresti random....


degli estratti:

Il razzismo colpì tutti. E fece degli italiani, come 
scrisse nel 1924 il rapporto di Herman Feldman
sui fattori razziali nell'industria, "probabilmente i 
più maltrattati di tutti gli stranieri". Gli ultimi
degli ultimi. Disprezzati perfino dagli irlandesi che, 
come spiega la Deschamps, "sottolineando la
'negritudine' degli italiani marcavano innanzitutto la 
loro differenza. [...] Privati della loro identità
'bianca', gli italiani si trovavano relegati al rango di 
entità ininfluente. Nei cantieri, per esempio,
questi "wops" non meritavano di avere la stessa paga dei 
bianchi e se uno di loro spariva non ci si
faceva poi molto caso. Alla fine della costruzione del 
Canale d'Erie, un capomastro interrogato sul
bilancio umano dei lavori si congratulava che 'nessuno è 
rimasto ucciso, ad eccezione di alcuni
"wops". [...] Solo dei "wops"'". "Wop" come "without 
passport" senza passaporto. Un nomignolo
xenofobo che ebbe fortuna perché suonava foneticamente 
"uàp". Guappo.............................

-------------------------------------------------------

Proprio in quegli anni (primi anni 20 n.d.r.) infatti un 
po' tutti i paesi tradizionalmente scelti dai nostri 
emigrati avevano chiuso o stavano chiudendo le frontiere. Dal Canada all'Argentina, dalla Nuova Zelanda al Brasile,
dalla Francia alla Germania e al Sud Africa, dove per 
primi avevano adottato nel 1897 il sistema del
dettato: chiunque non riuscisse a scrivere 50 parole 
almeno nella propria lingua non aveva diritto a
rimanere. E quasi sempre, dietro ogni legge, c'era 
un'ondata di xenofobia.
Una xenofobia volta per volta coltivata, eccitata, 
cavalcata da questo o quel movimento
demagogico. E basata, da un secolo all'altro, da un 
decennio all'altro, da un paese all'altro, sugli
stessi stereotipi. Le stesse paure. Le stesse parole. 
Che riuscivano a far presa perfino su futuri
statisti come Winston Churchill il quale, in attesa di 
prendere una cotta di cui poi si vergognerà per
il Duce, sprezzantemente chiamava gli italiani 
"suonatori d'organetto" e l'Italia "la puttana
d'Europa". Opinione, come vedremo, largamente condivisa 
nel mondo anglosassone.
Un esempio? Prendiamo l'Australia, che alla cerimonia di 
apertura delle Olimpiadi di Sydney ha
cercato di riscrivere la storia in tinte pastello con la 
bambinuccia dai capelli rossi che abbraccia il
buon selvaggio aborigeno e idealmente tutti gli 
immigrati. "Mi rincresce di dover dare l'allarme",
ironizza nel luglio del 1925, sul "Corriere", Filippo 
Sacchi, ma "l'Italia sta preparandosi a invadere
l'Australia. Lo so, nessuno da noi ne aveva mai avuto 
sentore. Eppure è un fatto ormai denunziato e
incontestabile. Vengono i brividi a pensare che milioni 
di italiani si alzano tutte le mattine, si fanno
la barba, prendono il caffellatte ed escono per i loro 
affari, senza nemmeno immaginare che il loro
paese è sul punto nientemeno di occupare un continente."
Spiega, il grande inviato nel Queensland, che i giornali 
locali sono pieni di titoli sull'"invasione
italiana" e che al "congresso dell'Australian Native 
Association", così forte da avere 50000
"aderenti d'ogni ceto, specie industriale, commerciale e 
professionale", il presidente, mister Ginn,
ha tuonato: "Che cosa è questo improvviso intensificarsi 
del fiotto immigratorio? C'è forse qualche
influenza in gioco? Qualche piano organizzato di 
penetrazione pacifica? Australiani, all'erta. Badate
che la vostra apatia non prepari un terribile risveglio 
per i vostri figli. Noi non vogliamo che le
condizioni sociali ed economiche dell'Australia siano 
minate da un inevitabile incrocio con gli
stranieri, incapaci di sentire le nostre tradizioni, di 
rispettare la nostra bandiera". Dopo di che
l'assise si è chiusa "con un ordine del giorno che 
invoca il divieto d'immigrazione in Australia per le
razze non affini e non confacentesi". Cioè la nostra.
Ma "perché tutto questo accanimento contro gli italiani? 
Ve lo spiego io: per mantenere l'Australia
'bianca', ride amaro Sacchi. ""Keep the Australia 
white", è la vera parola d'ordine di questa crociata.
Infatti noi non siamo bianchi, siamo 'oliva'. "Olive-
skinned influx", diciamo." E racconta che un
grande quotidiano di Melbourne ha titolato proprio così 
l'annuncio di un'inchiesta del governo del
Queensland sulla nostra immigrazione: "L'invasione delle 
pelli-oliva". E che al congresso delle
donne "un'oratrice autorevole, nell'esortare le massaie 
australiane a non comperare frutta dai negozi
italiani, anche se questi praticano prezzi più moderati, 
lamenta che dopo aver tanto fatto per
difendere l'Australia 'bianca' dalla minaccia degli 
asiatici, 'emigranti oliva continuano a stabilirsi nel
paese'". *E si trattava in larghissima maggioranza, sia 
detto per la memoria corta dei razzisti nostrani,
di lombardi, piemontesi, veneti...
"Siamo tanto una razza degradata che si esortano le 
donne australiane a non sposare i nostri
emigranti",...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:   *prosegue l'inviato del "Corriere". E 
racconta che all'assemblea di Victoria della
"R.s.s.i.l.a.", l'associazione dei combattenti, è stato 
detto: "'I matrimoni delle nostre donne con
questi forestieri fanno un'impressione disgustosa.' 
Bravi camerati! Il nostro sangue sporca, imbratta,
adultera il loro sangue australiano. "Pollute, polluted" 
è l'espressione più concisa e brutale di questo
concetto. Ma anche quelli che parlano per eufemismi si 
spiegano ugualmente chiaro". E cita Sir
John McWhae, "rappresentante ufficiale a Londra di uno 
dei più importanti stati dell'Australia",
contrario all'ipotesi che i connazionali "diluiscano" il 
"puro sangue britannico col sangue di stranieri
che non [...] si confanno".
Era per metà divertito e per metà fuori della grazia di 
Dio, Filippo Sacchi, nello scrivere quello e
altri articoli del suo reportage durato alcuni mesi. E 
raccontò schifato di un ricco uomo d'affari di
Melbourne che aveva scritto: "Noi abbiamo una vaga 
disistima di cotesti stranieri dalla pelle scura,
spesso di statura al disotto della normale, gesticolanti 
e irruenti". Di un giornale che tuonava:
"Vogliamo popolare il nostro territorio con nordici o 
con latini?". E di un razzismo così incolto che
due o tre persone "vedendo un libro o un giornale 
nostro, esprimono la loro gradevole sorpresa nel
constatare che abbiamo le stesse lettere dell'alfabeto e 
gli stessi caratteri dei loro".
L'incubo dell'"orda color oliva" era tale, denunciò il 
giornalista, che si avvertivano dappertutto
discorsi così: "Andate a Ingham, a Innisfail [...] e 
mettetevi alla prima cantonata. Sopra cento parole
che vi arrivano all'orecchio, è molto se venti sono 
inglesi. Adesso cominciano a comparire anche
insegne in italiano. Se andiamo avanti così, tra qualche 
anno nel Queensland vedremo i policemen
con un cappello da carabiniere e le gondole nel Johnson 
River".
Sempre le stesse fobie, sempre le stesse parole: "Sono 
realmente convinti che l'Italia sta
rovesciando sull'Australia tutto il soprappiù della sua 
popolazione troppo prolifica". Ma quanti
erano stati i nostri immigrati arrivati in Australia in 
quel 1924? Risponde in "Non siamo arrivati
ieri" Tito Cecilia, un prete autore di più libri 
sull'Australia, citando il presidente Stanley Bruce:
"Sino alla fine di settembre erano giunti in Australia 
41545 emigranti inglesi, 1407 italiani, 514
greci, 93 maltesi...".

Eppure molti vivevano la cosa come un'ossessione. Il 
presidente della famigerata British Preference
League di Innisfail riteneva che il livello di vita 
degli italiani fosse "una provocazione per la nostra
razza e, a meno che l'ondata non venga arrestata, le 
condizioni superiori che gli australiani hanno
raggiunto dovranno finire in distruzione". E il giornale 
Australian Star arrivò a dedicare ai nostri il
titolo: "I cinesi d'Europa". Niente di nuovo: gli autori 
dell'Immigration Restriction Act avevano
infatti elaborato nel 1901 la loro schifezza legislativa 
(che includeva la prova del dettato) "con la
convinzione che l'Australia doveva essere popolata da 
una sola razza e che l'Onnipotente Dio aveva
affidato agli australiani la responsabilità di 
quest'ultima parte della terra per la moltiplicazione di
razze privilegiate chiamate a creare una civiltà 
superiore".
Pudore nell'uso delle parole? Zero. "La mia obiezione al 
mischiare i popoli di colore col popolo
bianco d'Australia", sentenziava il leader del Labour 
Party, John Christian Watson, "sta nella
possibilità e probabilità della contaminazione 
razziale." E. Wilkinson, del Partito protezionista,
rincarava: "E' assolutamente necessario preservare 
l'Australia per il futuro della migliore razza del
mondo". Quanto alla massima autorità nazionale, il 
premier Edmund Barton, era così falco da
rassicurare i falchi: mai sarebbero stati accolti sud-
europei, "troppo piccoli e troppo scuri di
carnagione [...] i quali potevano contaminare la purezza 
della razza che doveva governare
l'Australia". Tesi confermata nel 1903 dal successore, 
Alfred Deakin: "L'Australia deve avere una
razza unita e non può permettersi il lusso di introdurre 
nel suo territorio migranti che troverebbero
difficile sposare australiani o persino pensare come 
loro"..........................
---------------------------------------------------------

beh hai visto quante testine come la tua ce so' state?

vergognate na' mezz'orina, va'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Prego!...:mrgreen:
> 
> Per me sbagli ad avere preconcetti sul libro di Stella,
> (L'Orda etcetc) perche', come anche per gli altri suoi
> ...


io non stò negando che in passato siamo stati trattati male , quello che era il post fin dall'inizio era che fare? Non centra nulla il razzismo , razzista è chi come te ed i tuoi amici compagni vuole tenere in clandestinità, privare di casa , di lavoro e di DIGGNITà , uomini che per loro sfortuna arrivano in cerca di benessere, di una identità, e voi COMPAGNONI dell'ultima ora , pensate di lavarvi la coscienza  con un pò di carità statale! Chi è il vero razzista?


----------



## xfactor (24 Marzo 2011)

Dimenticavo...........

se vuoi dirmi qualche cosa fallo pure in pubblico , non mandarmi messaggini privati!

Come vedi non ho postato quello che mi hai mandato per correttezza , cosa che tu non conosci!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Dimenticavo...........
> 
> se vuoi dirmi qualche cosa fallo pure in pubblico , non mandarmi messaggini privati!
> 
> Come vedi non ho postato quello che mi hai mandato per correttezza , cosa che tu non conosci!


ma fai che cazzo te pare....con me sei sempre autorizzato...

basta che nun fai la fighettina...


----------



## xfactor (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma fai che cazzo te pare....con me sei sempre autorizzato...
> 
> basta che nun fai la fighettina...



Tranquillo! , mai infierire sul nemico battuto!

Il G8, ha insegnato alle forze dell'ordine che la violenza gratuita alla fine paga con gli interessi!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Tranquillo! , mai infierire sul nemico battuto!
> 
> Il G8, ha insegnato alle forze dell'ordine che la violenza gratuita alla fine paga con gli interessi!:up:


Stai vedendo lo stesso film?

Dal livello di frustrazione che emani, potresti essere benissimo uno dei senzapalle che gironzolano qua, rubinando anonimamente...

te lo ripeto...

mi deprime leggerti....


----------



## xfactor (24 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Stai vedendo lo stesso film?
> 
> Dal livello di frustrazione che emani, potresti essere benissimo uno dei senzapalle che gironzolano qua, rubinando anonimamente...
> 
> ...


.......leggere non è un problema, è capire cosa c'è scritto che  può esserlo!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> .......leggere non è un problema, è capire cosa c'è scritto che  può esserlo!


E mettice 'sto contenuto nei tuoi scritti allora.... 

nun fa' er braccino corto...

ce serve er RIS...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

Piuttosto, hai letto gli stralci che t'ho messo gratis?

Hai visto quante ne ha passate tu' nonno?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



xfactor ha detto:


> io non stò negando che in passato siamo stati  trattati male , quello che era il post fin dall'inizio era che fare? Non  centra nulla il razzismo , razzista è chi come te ed i tuoi amici  compagni vuole tenere in clandestinità, privare di casa , di lavoro e di  DIGGNITà , uomini che per loro sfortuna arrivano in cerca di benessere,  di una identità, e voi COMPAGNONI dell'ultima ora , pensate di lavarvi  la coscienza  con un pò di carità statale! Chi è il vero razzista?


comunque me sa che sei un po' sfasato...

mo' la solita sinistra, brutta sporca e cattiva e' pure razzista??...

e Borghezio cos'e'?...

il tuo Borghezio (come tutto il resto della feccia) ha come unico disegno da perseguire il trovare il lavoro e la casa agli extracomunitari?

va che curriculum:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

L'11 luglio 1976 viene fermato dalle autorità a Ponte San Luigi, valico di confine nei pressi di Ventimiglia, e trovato in possesso di una cartolina firmata _"Ordine Nuovo"_ ed indirizzata _"al bastardo Luciano Violante"_ (magistrato allora impegnato in inchieste contro l'eversione di matrice neofascista). Il testo del messaggio, accompagnato da alcune svastiche e da un _"Viva Hitler"_, era il seguente: _"1, 10, 100, 1000 Occorsio"_. Vittorio Occorsio, anch'egli giudice protagonista della lotta contro il terrorismo nero, era stato ucciso appena due giorni prima in un agguato.[4]
 Nel 1993 è stato condannato a pagare una multa di 750.000 lire per violenza privata su un minore in relazione ad un episodio risalente al 1991, quando aveva trattenuto per un braccio un venditore ambulante marocchino di 12 anni, illegalmente in Italia, per consegnarlo ai carabinieri.[5]
 Nel 1998 fonda insieme a Max Bastoni, Omar Tonani ed Enrico Pau i _Volontari Verdi_,  associazione vicina alla Lega Nord passata alla storia per le  famosissime ronde, che presero il via proprio da quella fondazione.
 Il 1º luglio 2000,  al termine di una fiaccolata antidroga del «Coordinamento Piemonte dei  volontari verdi», Borghezio viene ritenuto responsabile insieme ad altri  sette leghisti dell'incendio scoppiato presso i pagliericci di alcuni  immigrati che dormivano sotto il ponte Principessa Clotilde a Torino. Per questo gesto verrà rinviato a giudizio e condannato in via definitiva dalla Cassazione nel luglio 2005 a due mesi e venti giorni di reclusione, commutati poi in una multa di 3.040 euro per concorso nel reato di danneggiamento seguito da incendio[6][7][8][9].  Secondo quanto riferito dallo stesso Borghezio l'incendio sarebbe stato  invece causato accidentalmente da una torcia caduta di mano ad un  militante leghista durante la ronda.[10]
 Il 19 gennaio 2001 è stato aggredito su un tram in centro a Torino e colpito da uno sconosciuto, che poi è fuggito a piedi[11].
 Nel luglio del 2005, durante un intervento del Presidente della Repubblica Carlo Azeglio Ciampi al Parlamento Europeo si è reso protagonista, insieme ad altri parlamentari della Lega Nord, di una vivace contestazione contro l'introduzione dell'euro, da lui considerata colpevole dello stato di crisi dell'economia italiana. Per questo motivo è stato fatto allontanare dall'aula[12].
 La sera del 17 dicembre del 2005  balza alle cronache per un pestaggio subìto in treno sulla tratta  Torino-Milano. Riconosciuto il parlamentare europeo in uno  scompartimento, un gruppo di no-global [13]lo  ha raggiunto e ha iniziato a percuoterlo minacciando di gettarlo dal  treno in corsa. La tragedia è stata evitata dall'intervento di due  agenti in borghese della Polizia Ferroviaria che nello scontro hanno riportato gravi contusioni.[14]  Il referto medico per l'esponente leghista, emesso al momento del  ricovero all'ospedale di Chivasso, riportava di una "frattura ossea  nasale e trauma cervicale distrattivo" con trenta giorni di prognosi.  Borghezio e i no-global avevano preso parte a due distinte  manifestazioni NO-TAV in Val di Susa. I Carabinieri avevano sconsigliato in precedenza a Borghezio di salire su quel treno, considerandolo, vista la situazione, poco sicuro[2][15][16].
 A febbraio 2006 la situazione si ripete a Livorno, dove Borghezio stava tenendo un comizio organizzato dalla Lega Nord Toscana; fuori dalla sala civica si raccoglie una manifestazione di un centinaio di no global e di frange estremiste degli ultrà livornesi, dispersa dalla forze dell'ordine[2][17].
 Il giorno 11 settembre 2007, 6º anniversario dell'attentato alle Torri Gemelle, l'eurodeputato leghista è stato fermato dalla polizia prima di una manifestazione contro l'islamizzazione dell'Europa a Bruxelles.  Borghezio racconta di essere stato malmenato, prima di essere fermato  insieme a un'altra ventina di persone. In realtà i fermati sono oltre  150, compresi il leghista, il leader e il presidente del partito  fiammingo di estrema destra, il Vlaams Belang, Filip Dewinter e Frank Vanhecke.  Tutti i fermati sono stati caricati su furgoni con i vetri oscurati e  portati al Palazzo di Giustizia. Poco dopo le 18 Borghezio ha lasciato  il palazzo di giustizia di Bruxelles. La manifestazione anti-Islam era  stata vietata dal comune di Bruxelles, nonostante ciò gli organizzatori  (riuniti dalla sigla _Stop the islamization of Europe_) avevano annunciato che l'avrebbero comunque attuata.[18] Il 21 marzo 2008 ha partecipato al "Congresso contro l'islamizzazione" a Colonia indetto dal movimento locale di destra Pro Köln.  Il sindaco di Colonia, Fritz Schramm, definì i manifestanti dei non  benvenuti "facinorosi camuffati da benpensanti, razzisti in abiti  civili". La polizia tedesca sciolse la manifestazione per ragioni di  ordine pubblico, trascinado via a forza Borghezio dal palco. Roberto Calderoli e Roberto Castelli presero le distanze sostenendo che la partecipazione di Borghezio era avvenuta "a titolo personale".[19]
 Nel 2009 è apparso in una videoinchiesta di Canal+ dal titolo _Europe: ascenseur pour les fachos_ (_Europa: ascensore per i fascisti_). Invitato nella sua veste di parlamentare europeo della Lega Nord[_senza fonte_] ad un «incontro di formazione» del movimento nizzardo identitario francese 'Nissa Rebela' (considerato di estrema destra dai media francesi[20]),  lo si nota al termine del suo accorato intervento mentre si ferma a  parlare con alcune persone dando loro dei consigli per conquistare il  potere gradualmente, penetrando nelle istituzioni, senza però essere  etichettati come fascisti. L'operatore riesce ad avvicinare Borghezio,  che dice ad alcuni militanti:

*«* Bisogna rientrare nelle amministrazioni dei piccoli comuni. Dovete insistere molto sull'aspetto regionalista del movimento. Ci sono delle buone maniere per non essere etichettati come fascisti nostalgici, ma come un nuovo movimento regionale, cattolico, eccetera, ma sotto sotto rimanere gli stessi. *»* 
 (Mario Borghezio)
------------------------------------------------------------


Quando si e' saputo a Milano che il piano Maroni per la chiusura del Triboniano, ha stanziato 15 milioni di euro per, ripeto dare 15k a famiglia che rientra in patria e i 15 alloggi CHE IN PARTENZA ERANO BEN 25, caro, la sinistra era favorevole con i distinguo sulla presa per il culo che faceva la lega agli italiani scavalcati in graduatoria.

Beh te non hai sentito i cori di vaffanculo da parte vostra stessa ai vari Salvini &C tanto da costringerli ad azzerare tutto, solo che ormai 15 contratti di affitto erano stati gia' firmati e dal punto di vista legale non si sono potuti annullare e cosi' so' entrati nelle case alla faccia magari degli stessi leghisti che attendono da una vita.

Quindi sei favorevole o no a dargliele ste case popolari?o solo se avanzano??...:mrgreen:

Sete voi che siete sottoposti ad una enorme presa per il culo dai vostri capi che sbandierano A e fanno sottobanco B....

Gli extracomunitari, rassegnati, servono come il pane ad un paese come l'Italia che a breve avra' solo e tutti vecchi improduttivi....e magari non sarai ancora nella fossa e la pensione ti saltera' pure...

l'ingresso di questi e' necessario percio' a tutto il sistema come servirono le braccia del sud per lo sviluppo del nord...

Obama ha pianificato con le lobbies addirittura 100 milioni di immigrati ed a noi ne serviranno in una decina d'anni 10-20milioni per rimettere i conti anche tuoi a posto...

loro ormai ti pagheranno la pensione, come la pagano gia' agli altri........te rinuncia cosi' non li fai entrare...

comincia te...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*xfactor*

Eccome....ha insegnato pure ai black block che in un paese di cazzo come questo possono danneggiare impunemente qualsiasi vetrina o negozio che tanto ci sarà sempre un emerita gran testa di cazzaccio a dargli ragione..........!!!Ne ha dati di insegnamenti il g8...certamente.....e non solo.....in italia tutte le teste di minchi diventano fenomeni.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Eccome....ha insegnato pure ai black block che in un paese di cazzo come questo possono danneggiare impunemente qualsiasi vetrina o negozio che tanto ci sarà sempre un emerita gran testa di cazzaccio a dargli ragione........*..!!!Ne ha dati di insegnamenti il g8...certamente.....e non solo.....in italia tutte le teste di minchi diventano fenomeni.....!!!


Specialmente se i cosiddetti "black block"  so' in combutta co' i pulotti e pijano ordini...

arrivano sfasciano e spariscono con i cazzoni a guardare e controllare che facciano bene il compitino e muoversi dopo che so' scappati per sfasciare la testa alla vecchietta......

o i pulotti che s'accoltellano da soli per avere il pretesto per massacrare quelli della Diaz con contorno di molotov portate dalla caserma....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Oscu' non rimestiamo quella merda nel bidone.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2011)

*stermi*

Sai qual'è il punto?A cosa vogliamo credere?Cosa ci vogliono far credere?Io non credo ad un cazzo....credo a qullo che vivo e a quello che vedo con i miei occhi....il resto son parole.....!Sincermanete stermi mi son rotto veramnete i coioni di questo paese....dove ognuno fa il cazzo che gli pare...dove la microcriminalita dell'est a soppiantato la nostra e ti sparano per 10 euro.....dove etnie incivili stuprano le nostre donne e ci son le teste di cazzo che vanno fuori al carcere a rompere i coioni al grido nessuno tocchi caino....!!Credimi questo va al di là delle tue inclinazioni politiche o delle mie che non ho più....!Il g8?Imbarazzante e penoso dal qualunque parte la si voglia vedere.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il punto?A cosa vogliamo credere?Cosa ci vogliono far credere?Io non credo ad un cazzo....credo a qullo che vivo e a quello che vedo con i miei occhi....il resto son parole.....!Sincermanete stermi mi son rotto veramnete i coioni di questo paese....dove ognuno fa il cazzo che gli pare...dove la microcriminalita dell'est a soppiantato la nostra e ti sparano per 10 euro.....dove etnie incivili stuprano le nostre donne e ci son le teste di cazzo che vanno fuori al carcere a rompere i coioni al grido nessuno tocchi caino....!!Credimi questo va al di là delle tue inclinazioni politiche o delle mie che non ho più....!Il g8?Imbarazzante e penoso dal qualunque parte la si voglia vedere.....!!


Vabbe' quelle porcate so' state acclarate....comunque l'immigrazione se la vogliamo approfondire e' perseguita per l' annacquamento delle identita' nazionali rendendo piu' malleabili i popoli....e' per quello che certe tradizioni che sembrano ideologiche non devono sparire diventando tutti delle masse informi senza passato e senza futuro...

la microcriminalita' e' il fenomeno palese e che crea allarme sociale alle classi meno abbienti perche' chi puo' s'attrezza con allarmi, polizze etcetc ma la finanza degli squali fotte ancora di piu'....

pe' compra' na casa ti fotti per 30 anni...ed anche piu'...

e' uno schifo...


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi?*

Acclarate?E da chi?A chi vuoi credere?Chi è credibile in questo paese?La classe politica è credibile?La magistratura è credibile?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Acclarate?E da chi?A chi vuoi credere?Chi è credibile in questo paese?La classe politica è credibile?La magistratura è credibile?


Dagli stessi impostori...:mrgreen:

manco al pulotto che si accoltello' da solo ed a quelli che portarono le molotov nella Diaz credi?

porelli condannati per errore giudiziario...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (28 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> O forse il passo più lungo della gamba l'ha fatto l'occidentale che per mantenere il tenore di vita, e di spreco, attuale, è costretto a sfruttare risorse, di territorio e non, che non sono le sue perchè le sue si sono belle che seccate ?


Esatto.

Se possiamo vivere nel benessere è perchè sfruttiamo le risorse dei paesi da cui provengono i clandestini che ci fanno così paura, complici le dittature che li affamano e che ci tornano così utili (salvo poi fare gli esportatori di democrazia quando il dittatore di turno sfugge al nostro controllo).


----------



## Sole (28 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> microcriminalita dell'est a soppiantato la nostra e ti sparano per 10 euro.....dove etnie incivili stuprano le nostre donne


Mi hai convinto.
Propongo di andare in piazza a rivendicare il diritto di avere la nostra microcriminalità (insieme alle varie mafie e camorre, ovviamente, nostro fiore all'occhiello) e a far stuprare le nostre donne da uomini di certificata provenienza italiana.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi hai convinto.
> Propongo di andare in piazza a rivendicare il diritto di avere la nostra microcriminalità (insieme alle varie mafie e camorre, ovviamente, nostro fiore all'occhiello) *e a far stuprare le nostre donne da uomini di certificata provenienza italiana*.


Tranquilla Sole, già lo fanno di loro, purtroppo sono discriminati. Lo stupratore italiano purtroppo è poco fescion, non buca lo schermo, non tira la notiza, e il rumeno lo ha soppiantato pure in questo. Loro, gli stupratori italiani però stanno cercando di recuperare terreno: infatti a capodanno si sono dati molto da fare qui a Roma, mentre alla Cafferella, sempre a Roma, addirittura si sono multimedializzati, mentre il rumeno stuprava l'italiano filmava. Però a prendersi le prime pagine, a rischirare il linciaggio, a essere gonfiato di botte dalla polizia è stato invece uno, semrpe, rumeno, *che di reati ne ha fatti una marea, ma nello specifico.....NON CI ENTRAVA UNA MAZZA.*


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Dai non mistificare....almeno non farlo con me....!Se il pulotto ha sbagliato giusto che paghi....semplicemente non ho meno certezze di quelle che hai tu...mi sembra....!!


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*Sole*

Ho scritto quello che dici tu?non mi sembra?La microcriminalità è cambiata.....prima anche fra i piccoli criminali..c'era un codice d'onore....non si toccavano donne anziani e bambini.....!Cazzo c'entrano le mafie?la camorra?Cosa?Se poi volete additarmi come razzista ...bè liberi di farlo perchè a dire il vero un pò lo sono.....e a giusta causa!!Probabilmente chi ha queste vedute così aperte....su certe etnie...e perchè scalda le chiappe su una bella sedia...e si riempie la bocca di concetti del cazzo.....!Ma la strada e ben altra cosa....e forse a casa mia....mi dà leggermente fastidio che una donna debba aver paura a girar per la stazione termini di sera....ma tato voi cazzo ne sapete???


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2011)

Oscuro, posti come la stazione Termini, che ben conosco, erano porto franco anche neglii anni 70, 80 e 90....

Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che le nostre città sono poco sicure, ma sono poco sicure perchè ci stanno i delinquenti, non perchè ci stanno i delinquenti rumeni o albanesi o del burkina faso. 

Non so a voi, ma a me le ronde mettono la stessa paura del delinquente.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*Tuburao*

Non è vero...dai....!Le cose son peggiorate e di molto.....prima a termini c'era il borseggiatore o il tossico...vacci adesso e ne riparliamo....!!!


----------



## Amoremio (28 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscuro, posti come la stazione Termini, che ben conosco, erano porto franco anche neglii anni 70, 80 e 90....
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che le nostre città sono poco sicure, ma sono poco sicure perchè ci stanno i delinquenti, non perchè ci stanno i delinquenti rumeni o albanesi o del burkina faso.
> 
> *Non so a voi, ma a me le ronde mettono la stessa paura del delinquente*.


 

quoto tutto ma straquoto il grassetto :up:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2011)

Ma infatti sono d'accordo con te. Io stò solo dicendo che non è che l'immigrato ha fatto diventare nera una situazione che prima era idilliaca, l'ha solo peggiorata, ma faceva paura pure prima; la lotta alla microcriminalità non deve essere una lotta al clandestino delinquente, ma deve essere lotta al delinquente, di qualunque colore esso sia, e, credimi, sembra una cosa da niente, ma se la gente della strada non recepisce questa cosa, allora saremo nei guai.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vero...dai....!Le cose son peggiorate e di molto.....prima *a termini* c'era il borseggiatore o il tossico...*vacci adesso e ne riparliamo*....!!!


che le cose siano peggiorate in generale è vero
ma l'esempio di termini è proprio sballato


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*.....*

Ho estremizzato un concetto.....!Chiedetevi perchè certi rumeni son venuti in italia e non in altro paese...come mai?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho estremizzato un concetto.....!Chiedetevi perchè certi rumeni son venuti in italia e non in altro paese...come mai?


Perchè è più _sicuro_ delinquere.

Però io voglio estremizzare un altro concetto: se un giorno dovessimo leggere di un rumeno per bene linciato da una folla inferocita, o picchiato a morte da una ronda, o quello che ti pare a te, allora avremmo compiuto il primo passo per diventare uno stato nazista. Bada, io non dico 10, o 100, o millelimila, ne basta uno, uno solo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*Tuburao*

Senti io non voglio uno stato nazista...ma neanche uno stato dove ognuno fa come STRACAZZO GLI PARE!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti io non voglio uno stato nazista...ma neanche uno stato dove ognuno fa come STRACAZZO GLI PARE!!!!


E allora siamo in due. :up:

A me viene solo una leggera orticaria quando, rimanendo nel perimetro del problema della microcriminalità ad esempio, non si vuole accettare che la delinquenza è trasversale alla nazionalità. Solo quello. Un criminale è prima di tutto un criminale, poi è africano o rumeno o italiano. E invece troppo spesso sento persone da me ritenute di buon senso e sicuramente non stupide cadere nel pericolosissimo errore della classificazione di massa.

Cioè, facciamoci a parlare chiaro, l'operaio tedesco degli anni 30 che non arrivava a fine mese, uomo della strada e padre di famiglia, ad un certo punto era veramente convinto che gli ebrei erano TUTTI usurai, lui ci credeva per davvero. Ma mica ci credeva perchè era nazista, no, ci credeva perchè a forza di sentirlo ripetere si è convinto pure lui, che in fondo era solo un bravo cristiano che si spaccava la schiena alla catena di montaggio della WolksWagen.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*Tuburao*

Allora converrai....che siam lontani da uno stato nazista e troppo vicini ad uno stato dove tutti fanno il cazzo che gli pare?Adesso già non mi sta bene la prepotenza e la strafottenza degli italiani...ma le pretese e l'arroganza di uno straniero mi danno  ancora più fastidio!!!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2011)

Questo è interessante: perchè provi più fastidio nella strafottenza straniera rispetto a quella italiana ? Non dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa ?

Quando qualcuno cerca di passarmi avanti mentre faccio la fila alla posta, io provo la stessa irrefrenabile voglia di prenderlo a calci sulle gengive a prescindere dalla nazionalità.

A proposito di fare come ci pare, se cominciamo pure noi, uomini e gente comune a fare come ci pare sull'indignazione nei confronti della strafottenza, siamo in altissimo mare.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2011)

*Tuburao*

Perchè a casa mia comportarmi male non va bene...a casa tua credo sia ancora peggio non credi?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Marzo 2011)

Hmmm! Fermo restando il concetto che appena ti becco a comportarti male a casa mia ti rispedisco a casa tua e nella mia non ci entri più (su questo penso siamo tutti d'accordo), non condivido il concetto di due pesi e due misure, a maggior ragione in termini di percezione della gravità di un atteggiamento criminoso. Se a me rubassero la macchina, io m'incazzerei perchè rimango senza macchina, non è che se me la rubasse un italiano m'incazzerei di meno.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè a casa mia comportarmi male non va bene...a casa tua credo sia ancora peggio non credi?


Nel Canton Ticino sono in allarme massimo e stanno sclerando perche' negli ultimi tempi ci sono stati episodi di criminalita'...

1 in croce ad un benzinaio...:mrgreen:

che vista la sorpresa sara' stato come rubare le caramelle ad un bambino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto quello che dici tu?non mi sembra?La microcriminalità è cambiata.....prima anche fra i piccoli criminali..c'era un codice d'onore....non si toccavano donne anziani e bambini.....!*Cazzo c'entrano le mafie?la camorra?Cosa*?*Se poi volete additarmi come razzista ...bè liberi di farlo perchè a dire il vero un pò lo sono*.....e a giusta causa!!*Probabilmente chi ha queste vedute così aperte....su certe etnie...e perchè scalda le chiappe su una bella sedia*...e si riempie la bocca di *concetti del cazzo*.....!Ma la strada e ben altra cosa....e forse a casa mia....mi dà leggermente fastidio che una donna debba aver paura a girar per la stazione termini di sera....ma *tato voi cazzo ne sapete*???


Oscuro, complimenti per la sottile ironia che si legge tra le tue righe .

Non volevo farti arrabbiare, non ti ho dato del razzista, te lo sei detto da solo, pensa un po'.

Vorrei avere disponibili le statistiche sui morti ammazzati in Italia per mano della criminalità organizzata made in Italy, ma non ho il tempo di cercarle. Ne ho parlato solo perchè mi sembra un po' riduttivo attribuire tutta la violenza e la criminalità agli stranieri.

Sicuramente esiste una parte di immigrati che si dedica ad attività poco lecite, ma l'immigrazione esiste, è un dato di fatto e il razzismo non è la risposta al problema. Se mai è l'integrazione, che non può certo poggiare sui presupposti del razzismo.

Per quanto riguarda le mie chiappe, ti tranquillizzo dicendo che raramente hanno il privilegio di scaldare la sedia. Mi tocca badare a una famiglia e lavorare in una scuola con tanti bambini, molti dei quali sono figli degli stranieri che tanto ti fanno paura. Da loro ho imparato tante cose e la più importante di tutte è quanto sia bella la diversità e quanto sia dannoso il pregiudizio.

I miei concetti del cazzo li ho imparato vivendo, lasciami almeno quelli, visto che mi costano tanto impegno e, a volte, tanta fatica.

Ti offro il calumet della pace


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro, complimenti per la sottile ironia che si legge tra le tue righe .
> 
> Non volevo farti arrabbiare, non ti ho dato del razzista, te lo sei detto da solo, pensa un po'.
> 
> ...


 hai detto tutto


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2011)

*.....*

Ho dei pregiudizi?Probabile di si......e me li son fatti con svariati anni di strada....e se permetti l'interagire con bambini...e una cosa,  con persona adulte e senza scrupoli e altra....!Certo anche in italia ci son i criminali....ci mancherebbe....è fisiologico!!Preferirei uno stato aperto a comunita pacifiche....e ad etnie che hanno valori simili ai nostri....!!Infondo in questo paese c'è ancora un minimo rispetto per la vita.....!Credi che alcune etnie dell'est abbiano lo stesso rispetto per la vita e le donne?LA risposta e No!!!!Bada bene non voglio generalizzare....è una questione di cultura diversa....di retaggi mentali diversi.....!!Mi piacerebbe vivere in uno stato che ben accetta chi si comporta bene...e prende sonoramente a calci nel culo rispedendolo a casa che si comporta male...purtroppo non è così...... chissà come mai in germania non accade così.......!!!Ma infondo è proprio per questo lassismo mentale che l'italia è diventata la panacea di tutta una serie di delinquenti...che vengon qui a sollazzarsi.....!!!!Paura?no...solo un gran fastidio...ma forse è ciò che ci meritiamo....!Va tutto bene fin quando certi"DISGUIDI"succedono ad altri....e allora tutti pronti a riempirsi la bocca con la parola"INTEGRAZIONE"....ma si ,noi italiani siamo purtroppo anche questo!!!!


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2011)

*Minerva*

Credi abbia detto tutto?mha.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro, complimenti per la sottile ironia che si legge tra le tue righe .
> 
> Non volevo farti arrabbiare, non ti ho dato del razzista, te lo sei detto da solo, pensa un po'.
> 
> ...


Da un rapporto della DIA di un paio d'anni fa, mi pare, calcolavano che in Italia sono almeno 15 milioni le persone legate al malaffare (non credo proprio che siano tutti extra), in base a riscontri con i pentiti, gli stessi che dicono che ormai le operazioni del narcotraffico avvengono a tonnellate alla volta...

a me da' piu' fastidio la mafia al potere (compresa la finanza, stessa roba) che lo scippatore...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro, complimenti per la sottile ironia che si legge tra le tue righe .
> 
> Non volevo farti arrabbiare, non ti ho dato del razzista, te lo sei detto da solo, pensa un po'.
> 
> ...


Io ho stretto bei rapporti di amicizia con un vicino del Balngladesh.
Nel 2006 ho aiutato suo fratello a venire in Italia, assumendolo come colf e sfruttando la possibilità del Kit.
Proprio il vicino mi esprimeva come quelli che si comportano male, danneggiano quelli che si comportano bene... elui che fece la vita del clandestino per anni, mi disse che se non era destino, mai avrebbe permesso a suo fratello quella vita...e mi raccontò tutto il suo girare...mi disse che in Italia rispettando tutte le regole si è trovato benissimo: per inciso ora ha una casa sua, con mutuo regolare.

Ma la cosa che mi ha più fatto ridere fu l'arrivo del fratello...
Gli disse ora ci vogliono mesi perchè arrivi il permesso di soggiorno e non stai qui a cazzeggiare, ti mandiamo al sud da amici, dove potrai lavorare in nero, perchè qui da noi nessuno ti dà lavoro in nero, mentre al sud nessuno ti mette in regola.

Così si fece sette mesi da cameriere a Napoli, e infine fu assunto da una ferramenta a Roma.

Il calvario del permesso di soggiorno fu epico...intanto arrivano i bollettini inps e versi i contributi...la questura non ti dice come puoi regolarizzare il lavoratore però...robe da matti...


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Ma si stermi....!A me però preoccupa più l'albanese che ti spara per 20 euro o il rumeno che ammazza la vecchietta per una misera pensione....!!Per favore non raccontatemi che questi reati son commessi anche da italiani....perchè non è così!i nostri criminali si son imborghesiti e son diventati imprenditori!!!


----------



## Mari' (30 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si stermi....!A me però preoccupa più l'albanese che ti spara per 20 euro o il rumeno che ammazza la vecchietta per una misera pensione....!!Per favore non raccontatemi che questi reati son commessi anche da italiani....perchè non è così!i nostri criminali si son imborghesiti e son diventati imprenditori!!!


Nipotone leggi qua:

http://www.ultimenotizieflash.com/2011/03/20/piacenza-90enne-uccisa-il-movente-e-violenza-sessuale/


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si stermi....!A me però preoccupa più l'albanese che ti spara per 20 euro o il rumeno che ammazza la vecchietta per una misera pensione....!!Per favore non raccontatemi che questi reati son commessi anche da italiani....perchè non è così!i nostri criminali si son imborghesiti e son diventati imprenditori!!!


Dillo a lei, rumena, uccisa a cazzotti alla fermata di anagnina da un purosangue romano di 20 anni.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si stermi....!A me però preoccupa più l'albanese che ti spara per 20 euro o il rumeno che ammazza la vecchietta per una misera pensione....!!Per favore non raccontatemi che questi reati son commessi anche da italiani....perchè non è così!i nostri criminali si son imborghesiti e son diventati imprenditori!!!


Beh su questo ti do ragione...
Anche nella mia zona i reati compiuti contro le donne sono sempre opera di extracomunitari...
Una cosa posso dirti da veneto.
Noi fummo molto emigranti, pur di lavorare eh?
Da noi molti ricordano le norme e regole severissime imposte dai paesi ospitanti a noi italiani.
Ma ora si dice che erano altri tempi...


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2011)

*Vabbè*

Un caso su quanti?E sti cazzo di albanesi quante stragi hanno fatto guidando ubriachi?dai ragazzi non scherziamo....!!:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2011)

*Conte*

Io non ho nulla verso l'emigrante che si comporta bene....il mio non è razzismo!!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho nulla verso l'emigrante che si comporta bene....il mio non è razzismo!!!:up:


Lo so Oscuro...
Pare che tutti sti immigrati, hanno creato nuove situazioni, che hanno creato non poco da fare alle forze dell'ordine eh?
Anche da noi...cavoli non è mai stato normale vedere due uomini accoltellarsi eh?

Vicino a casa mia ci fu il caso di un capannone dove vivevano tutti costipati...mi ricordo bene quel giorno che polizia e carabinieri fecero irruzione..vennero a prenderli con il pullman da 50 posti...eh?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un caso su quanti?E sti cazzo di albanesi quante stragi hanno fatto guidando ubriachi?dai ragazzi non scherziamo....!!:incazzato:


Oscu', te sei scordato i serafici e noddici Olindo e Rosa che hanno sterminato la famiglia del maruchen...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

altro che casi isolati...

magari anche Yara e' stata "attenzionata" da un altro noddico o italico...

anche noi ne abbiamo ancora tanta di merda...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so Oscuro...
> Pare che tutti sti immigrati, hanno creato nuove situazioni, che hanno creato non poco da fare alle forze dell'ordine eh?
> Anche da noi...cavoli non è mai stato normale vedere due uomini accoltellarsi eh?
> 
> *Vicino a casa mia ci fu il caso di un capannone dove vivevano tutti costipati.*..mi ricordo bene quel giorno che polizia e carabinieri fecero irruzione..vennero a prenderli con il pullman da 50 posti...eh?


E nessuno de voi che gli ha dato na' supposta o na' purghetta?...

ma vergognateve...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Marzo 2011)

*Stermi*

Perfetto!!Son d'accordo abbiam già i nostri guai....abbiamo bisogno di Albanesi e romeni a far danni?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!!Son d'accordo abbiam già i nostri guai....abbiamo bisogno di Albanesi e romeni a far danni?


A nessuno che ce governa, interessa il danno locale...e' un effetto collaterale visto che come ho gia' detto, l'immigrazione serve all'annacquamento delle identita' nazionali ed al businisse non solo della malavita organizzata...

la globalizzazione ha fallito e tempo un decennio o due o molto prima, s'invertira' il flusso delle aziende che delocalizzano perche' i  salari li' saranno simili ai nostri...il trend di crescita dei salari  s'e' gia' innescato e sara' inarrestabile...

la Cina ha sta gia' raffreddando l'export per sviluppare il consumo interno...

quindi le aziende che rientreranno avranno bisogno di condizioni e costi che avevano li' e con milionate di extra le avranno...

so' a milioni che servono...il bilancio gia' adesso e' largamente positivo...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

Oscuro, tu puoi portarmi miliardi di esempi di crimini commessi da stranieri e io potrei portarti lo stesso esempio con lo stesso crimine compiuto da italiani. Hai citato le stragi sulle strade, e io potrei ribattere che i figli di papà alla guida dei macchinoni che compaiono sui bollettini di guerra del sabato sera sono più che altro italiani. Potremmo andare avanti ad oltranza. Bada bene, io non stò negando che una certa escalation di crimini compiuta da determinate etnie non ci sia stata, fino a prova contraria è sotto gli occhi di tutti; è risaputo, ad esempio, che lo spaccio nella zona della stazione Termini ad esempio è esclusività dei nord africani, come invece la prostituzione sia in mano ad etnie dell'est. Come prima cosa mi viene da dire che questa cosa non avrebbe dovuto coglierci impreparati: fino a prova contraria anche noi in america, oltre alla pizza, al mandolino, e al sudore di tantissimi lavoratori che quella nazione hanno aiutato a costruirla, abbiamo esportato anche i vari Lucky Luciano, Al Capone, Rocco e i suoi fratelli e altri, tanto che i cavalli tremavano di paura appena vedevano un italiano, hai visto mai si ritrovavano con la testa dentro al letto di qualcuno. 
Quello che mi preme comunicare è che la lotta al crimine non deve essere intesa come la lotta all'immigrazione. L'iimmigrazione è solo un aspetto in più.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscuro, tu puoi portarmi miliardi di esempi di crimini commessi da stranieri e io potrei portarti lo stesso esempio con lo stesso crimine compiuto da italiani. Hai citato le stragi sulle strade, e io potrei ribattere che i figli di papà alla guida dei macchinoni che compaiono sui bollettini di guerra del sabato sera sono più che altro italiani. Potremmo andare avanti ad oltranza. Bada bene, io non stò negando che una certa escalation di crimini compiuta da determinate etnie non ci sia stata, fino a prova contraria è sotto gli occhi di tutti; è risaputo, ad esempio, che lo spaccio nella zona della stazione Termini ad esempio è esclusività dei nord africani, come invece la prostituzione sia in mano ad etnie dell'est. Come prima cosa mi viene da dire che questa cosa non avrebbe dovuto coglierci impreparati: fino a prova contraria anche noi in america, oltre alla pizza, al mandolino, e al sudore di tantissimi lavoratori che quella nazione hanno aiutato a costruirla, abbiamo esportato anche i vari Lucky Luciano, Al Capone, Rocco e i suoi fratelli e altri, tanto che i cavalli tremavano di paura appena vedevano un italiano, hai visto mai si ritrovavano con la testa dentro al letto di qualcuno.
> Quello che mi preme comunicare è che la lotta al crimine non deve essere intesa come la lotta all'immigrazione. L'iimmigrazione è solo un aspetto in più.


Obama ha messo tra le priorita' Usa&getta la lotta alle mafie....

IN TESTA CE STA LA N'DRANGHETA...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il dominus del traffico internazionale degli stupefacenti...(insieme alla CIA, ma e' un pettegolezzo...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E nessuno de voi che gli ha dato na' supposta o na' purghetta?...
> 
> ma vergognateve...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sono intervenute le forze preposte e denunciata la signora che li ospitava, a quel modo. A me loro non hanno MAI dato fastidio, mi dispiaceva per come vivevano eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono intervenute le forze preposte e denunciata* la signora* che li ospitava, a quel modo. A me loro non hanno MAI dato fastidio, mi dispiaceva per come vivevano eh?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chi quella che li costipava?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> chi quella che li costipava?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si.
E quando scoppiò la polemica, fatalità nessuno al comune sapeva niente di niente...


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> *se permetti* l'interagire con bambini...e una cosa, con persona adulte e senza scrupoli e altra....!Certo anche in italia ci son i criminali....ci mancherebbe....è fisiologico!!*Preferirei uno stato aperto a comunita pacifiche....e ad etnie che hanno valori simili ai nostri*....!!Infondo in questo paese c'è ancora un minimo rispetto per la vita.....!Credi che alcune etnie dell'est abbiano lo stesso rispetto per la vita e le donne?LA risposta e No!!!!


Se permetti nella mia vita io non interagisco solo coi bambini. Non vivo in una campana di vetro sai. Ho vissuto in un condominio dove più della metà dei condomini era composta da persone o famiglie straniere. Le vedo le difficoltà che porta con sè l'integrazione di culture diverse dalle nostre.

Ma non credo che ci siano etnie predisposte geneticamente alla delinquenza. E sono convinta che, passato il periodo storico dei grandi flussi, ci sarà un assestamento. Sarà fisiologico, credo.

E' la Storia, Oscuro, che ti piaccia o no.
Tu e i tuoi amici leghisti dovete rassegnarvi, a meno che non abbiate la possibilità di alzare un gigantesco muro intorno al nostro paese. E mi sa che dovrete accettare, prima o poi, che tutte le vostre lamentele sono destinate a cadere nel vuoto, perchè la Storia va avanti per i cazzi suoi e se ne frega di voi e di Bossi che, domani, sarà ricordato come un patetico omuncolo avversario dell'inevitabile.

Quando ho studiato all'Università per sostenere l'esame di Criminologia, sono rimasta stupita dalle statistiche sui crimini, in modo particolare perchè emergeva che erano di gran lunga gli uomini ad essere vittime di crimini, piuttosto che le donne, mentre io mi sarei aspettata il contrario.
Questo mio stupore derivava dal fatto che la PERCEZIONE del crimine NON corrisponde al crimine reale. La nostra percezione del crimine, come ha già detto Tubarao, dipende dal risalto che certe notizie hanno sui media, dalla selezione operata dai giornalisti e dall'impatto che si pensa abbiano sul pubblico.
L'enfasi che i media danno ai crimini compiuti dagli stranieri tende a modificare la nostra percezione del crimine e a convincerci che gli stranieri siano più inclini a delinquere. Una sorta di manipolazione su cui molti politici speculano alla grande. E visti i risultati direi che non hanno tutti i torti.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se permetti nella mia vita io non interagisco solo coi bambini. Non vivo in una campana di vetro sai. Ho vissuto in un condominio dove più della metà dei condomini era composta da persone o famiglie straniere. Le vedo le difficoltà che porta con sè l'integrazione di culture diverse dalle nostre.
> 
> Ma non credo che ci siano etnie predisposte geneticamente alla delinquenza. E sono convinta che, passato il periodo storico dei grandi flussi, ci sarà un assestamento. Sarà fisiologico, credo.
> 
> ...


Sai una cosa Sole?
Secondo me hai preso un granchio colossale...
Oscuro leghista proprio non me lo vedo...
Diremo che Oscuro per lavoro deve affrontare certe problematiche...
Sull'integrazione ti dò ragione un percorso lungo e difficile, ci vuole intelligenza e cultura.
Ma guarda che il fenomeno clandestini è un casin...
Tu in pratica non esisti non ci sei...
Fino a quando non ti fai male, fino a quando non ti ammali, fino a quando non commetti un reato...
Pensaci a mente fredda...mi fermano le forze dell'ordine, in un nano secondo...sanno tutto di me...chi sono, dove abito ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ma pensa se avviene un incidente...e chi lo provoca...non si sa chi sia...non si sa come mai era alla guida di quell'auto...non si sa come mai era lì sconosciuto a tutto e a tutti...

Cioè per chi lavora su ste cose...non avere il controllo della situazione crea ansia...
Come puoi garantire l'ordine se non sai con chi hai a che fare?

Ogni giorno anche nei nostri paesi si scoprono covi di esseri umani che vivono in condizioni impietose...

Sulla criminologia ti do ragione...per una cosa successa in caserma. Una cosa incredibile quella storia...successero dei furti, e gli autori, furono abilissimi a convincere mezza caserma che era stato uno povero e schivo, inerme...
Poi non so come, chiamati i carabinieri, in due giorni loro scoprirono gli autori: fatalità questi autori accusatori del piccolo soldatino inerme, avevano venduto ad un ricettatore le cose rubate, e non sapevano sti signori, che anche se erano a più di mille km da casa, non erano sconosciuti alle forze dell'ordine.

Sulla lega...
Senti ha attecchito solo per il miraggio di manco tasse, e che i soldi non vanno più a Roma. Tutto lì.


----------



## Sole (31 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa Sole?
> Secondo me hai preso un granchio colossale...
> Oscuro leghista proprio non me lo vedo...


No, nessun granchio. Non ho detto che Oscuro è leghista. Come potrei saperlo? Ho solo associato le sue idee sugli stranieri a quelle dei leghisti che della lotta agli immigrati hanno fatto la loro bandiera. E ho pensato a Bossi perchè proprio in questi giorni, con il suo 'fora de i ball', ha esplicitato bene questo concetto.

La risposta alla clandestinità, che presenta certo i problemi che tu dici, può venire solo dall'accoglienza e dalla messa in atto di strategie pratiche che consentano di riconoscere e integrare chi arriva nel nostro paese, punendo certamente chi delinque. I discorsi razzisti sulle etnie sono aria fritta e non risolvono il problema.


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, nessun granchio. Non ho detto che Oscuro è leghista. Come potrei saperlo? Ho solo associato le sue idee sugli stranieri a quelle dei leghisti che della lotta agli immigrati hanno fatto la loro bandiera. E ho pensato a Bossi perchè proprio in questi giorni, con il suo 'fora de i ball', ha esplicitato bene questo concetto.
> 
> La risposta alla clandestinità, che presenta certo i problemi che tu dici, può venire solo dall'accoglienza e dalla messa in atto di strategie pratiche che consentano di riconoscere e integrare chi arriva nel nostro paese, punendo certamente chi delinque. I discorsi razzisti sulle etnie sono aria fritta e non risolvono il problema.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2011)

Ma di che stamo a parla', di ste merde?

"Ma fatela stare zitta a quella handicappata del cazzo..."

un bel vaffankulo a loro e a chi li vota/sostiene...augurando a loro e famiglia sofferenze lente e dolorose...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOJnYrswHno&feature=player_embedded


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, nessun granchio. Non ho detto che Oscuro è leghista. Come potrei saperlo? Ho solo associato le sue idee sugli stranieri a quelle dei leghisti che della lotta agli immigrati hanno fatto la loro bandiera. E ho pensato a Bossi perchè proprio in questi giorni, con il suo 'fora de i ball', ha esplicitato bene questo concetto.
> 
> La risposta alla clandestinità, che presenta certo i problemi che tu dici, può venire solo dall'accoglienza e dalla messa in atto di strategie pratiche che consentano di riconoscere e integrare chi arriva nel nostro paese, punendo certamente chi delinque. I discorsi razzisti sulle etnie sono aria fritta e non risolvono il problema.


Mi sembra sentir parlare la Livia ........, quindi questi arrivano a casa nostra e noi dobbiamo ospitarli , poi magari dargli una casa, un lavoro, ecc....ecc.....
poi siccome ci sono gli strateghi come la Livia e compagni dobbiamo accoglierli a braccia aperte ringraziando la nostra fortuna!!! Facciamo una cosa comincia a portarne a casa 2 anche tu:up:


----------



## Sole (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


>


Cos'è 'sta faccia triste?


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cos'è 'sta faccia triste?



Delusione. Mi ero già innamorato di te!


----------



## Sole (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Mi sembra sentir parlare la Livia ........, quindi questi arrivano a casa nostra e noi dobbiamo ospitarli , poi magari dargli una casa, un lavoro, ecc....ecc.....
> poi siccome ci sono gli strateghi come la Livia e compagni dobbiamo accoglierli a braccia aperte ringraziando la nostra fortuna!!! Facciamo una cosa comincia a portarne a casa 2 anche tu:up:


Io non sono buonista e non parlo per accaparrarmi consensi. Soprattutto non sono una cattolica di sinistra.
Sono una persona realista ma ho dei valori.
Il mio primo valore è che detesto il pregiudizio. E una persona la giudico non da dove proviene ma da ciò che fa. E una persona che commette reati, se è rumena o italiana, la giudico nello stesso identico modo. Problema?


----------



## Sole (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Delusione. Mi ero già innamorato di te!


Ma va? Ma se l'unica volta che ti sei rivolto a me mi ha detto che sparo cazzate... e mi sono anche offesa!


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono buonista e non parlo per accaparrarmi consensi. Soprattutto non sono una cattolica di sinistra.
> Sono una persona realista ma ho dei valori.
> Il mio primo valore è che detesto il pregiudizio. E una persona la giudico non da dove proviene ma da ciò che fa. E una persona che commette reati, se è rumena o italiana, la giudico nello stesso identico modo. Problema?


cazzo! ......sei troppo avanti! Cedo!


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma va? Ma se l'unica volta che ti sei rivolto a me mi ha detto che sparo cazzate... e mi sono anche offesa!




èèèèèèèèèèèèèè. iO????????????

Dove ? Quando? Cu fù ???????   davvero?


----------



## Sole (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> èèèèèèèèèèèèèè. iO????????????
> 
> Dove ? Quando? Cu fù ??????? davvero?


Eh sì. Perchè avevo detto a Sabina che per me finchè si vive si ha la possibilità di scegliere. Ci sono rimasta malissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, nessun granchio. Non ho detto che Oscuro è leghista. Come potrei saperlo? Ho solo associato le sue idee sugli stranieri a quelle dei leghisti che della lotta agli immigrati hanno fatto la loro bandiera. E ho pensato a Bossi perchè proprio in questi giorni, con il suo 'fora de i ball', ha esplicitato bene questo concetto.
> 
> La risposta alla clandestinità, che presenta certo i problemi che tu dici, può venire solo dall'accoglienza e dalla messa in atto di strategie pratiche che consentano di riconoscere e integrare chi arriva nel nostro paese, punendo certamente chi delinque. I discorsi razzisti sulle etnie sono aria fritta e non risolvono il problema.


ma si dai se stai a sentire le sparate di Bossi...
Il problema è: il nostro paese ha le strutture? E' in grado di far fronte a questa situazione?
E' in grado di punire chi delinque?
Certo che i discorsi razzisti sono aria fritta, tanto è vero che il mio amico bangladese è andato in un'altra casa...i suoi successori pur essendo della stessa etnia sono diversi: hanno impestato gli appartamenti con la blatta germanica...e non ti dico in che condizioni vivono i bambini...
E' stata durissima spiegar loro...che non è razzismo dire a loro, che non possono vivere in quel modo...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì. Perchè avevo detto a Sabina che per me finchè si vive si ha la possibilità di scegliere. Ci sono rimasta malissimo.


ma dai Sole...io X e Lothar...assieme facciamo LSD...no?
Pisciamo spesso fuori dal vaso...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L848TFFHI5E&feature=related

Guarda la pistolota di Lothar...facci un pensierino...


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh sì. Perchè avevo detto a Sabina che per me finchè si vive si ha la possibilità di scegliere. Ci sono rimasta malissimo.


Ho fatto bene !


Addio ! Non posso , nemmeno per amore condividere il tuo pensiero!
Io salvo i matrimoni, non li affondo !

e come disse l'Uberto .....fora di bal!

AH ...... ritieniti libera!


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ho fatto bene !
> 
> 
> Addio ! Non posso , nemmeno per amore condividere il tuo pensiero!
> ...


 fai un sorriso ogni tanto! guarda che è gratis:sorriso2: 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (31 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> fai un sorriso ogni tanto! guarda che è gratis:sorriso2:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Ruffiana!:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ruffiana!:incazzato:


 e dai avevi messo tutte faccine imbronciate!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

Scusatelo...ehm...tutta colpa di Lothar...cazzo abbiamo bevuto damigiane oggi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ho fatto bene !
> 
> 
> Addio ! Non posso , nemmeno per amore condividere il tuo pensiero!
> ...


Che delusione. E io che per amore ero quasi disposta a votare Lega alle prossime elezioni.
Certo che gli uomini di una volta non esistono più.


----------

